# Need some ideas



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2007)

I have a 16 foot tin boat sitting in my driveway. We have not used this boat in about 7 years now, it was originally intended as a back bay boat for fluke and crabbing. Right now it is powered by a 25 hp Evinrude with cable (not hydro) steering and controls. The boat is a "V" with a five foot beam.







My question:

I would like to make this boat electric so I can use it in the nearby electric only lakes. I would also like to keep the outboard for use in the river.

There is no trolling motor right now, I was thinking of some sort of stern electric motor power with a bow trolling motor for control while bass fishing but not the main electric power.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2007)

I would probably get an 82# motorguide with a dual battery for the back, and then a 46-54 # thrust. single battery setup for the front.


They used to make a dual electric model for electric only lakes, but I dont see it listed anymore.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 29, 2007)

Round here, there are a quite a few elec. only tourneys. The optimum setup is two 70 - 80 pounders on the back, and a 60 - 70 on the front. The transom ones are locked to stay straight. They are controlled with a bigfoot switch up front. The front ones are used to steer. Your setup would be just fine without one of the transom ones. Or, if you aren't looking for speed, just to get around a small lake, a 55 on the back would do just fine.


----------



## dampeoples (May 29, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Round here, there are a quite a few elec. only tourneys.



Where is here?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 29, 2007)

Well, HERE is Cartersville GA. Northwest of Atlanta. The tourneys are more on the west and south side of ATL. The trails I am talking about are the high voltage bass anglers, and the southern jon boat tourneys. On another forum I frequent, many guys live a bit closer to the east and south side of atl where these tourneys are, so they set their jonboat up like a lot of tourney boats. I believe there is a third jon boat tourney in the same vicinity as the first two, and there are a few up in NC as well.


----------



## dampeoples (May 29, 2007)

Killer man, I run one of them in NC, and we just got some transplants from one of the GA clubs, Standridge boys, if you know them.

We've been working on getting a multi-state deal set-up for a while, I've poked at it for years, and finally have soem interest from one of the clubs here, and a few of the others, such as Lil' Water/Terry Anderson. Should be a blast


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

Man! I wish I lived closer!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 30, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Killer man, I run one of them in NC, and we just got some transplants from one of the GA clubs, Standridge boys, if you know them.
> 
> We've been working on getting a multi-state deal set-up for a while, I've poked at it for years, and finally have soem interest from one of the clubs here, and a few of the others, such as Lil' Water/Terry Anderson. Should be a blast


I haven't actually fished them yet. Don't exactly have the skill to be worth throwing 30 - 50 bucks a weekend down. Might fish a few next year, and when I am 16, I am hoping to fish all of the jon boat tourneys, and many other T trails.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys!

Of yeah, thanks for the Hyjack of my thread DP


----------



## dampeoples (May 30, 2007)

The thread needed hijacking from you!

Your best bet with that boat is to hook it up, drag it down here, and let real men get some use out of it, you know once the grinch is dragged out, you won't even stop to kick the tires on this one anymore!


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> The thread needed hijacking from you!
> 
> Your best bet with that boat is to hook it up, drag it down here, and let real men get some use out of it, you know once the grinch is dragged out, you won't even stop to kick the tires on this one anymore!



DP, 
Becareful what you wish for, Look at the fish he catches from shore, I'd hate to see the damage he could do on his boat!


----------



## dampeoples (May 30, 2007)

I have complete control of his fish catching, I supply the baits


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I have complete control of his fish catching, I supply the baits



I wish that were true - I am almost out and will have to resort to "lesser" baits until I get a re-supply


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2007)

I am now looking for some electric motors for the "Mander (that is what we call the boat). I have also decided to mount a low casting platform on the front, so lots of aluminum stock is in my future I guess. 

I am also planning on putting in a pulley and winch for a river anchor system, this will allow me to use a chain anchor to slow the drift that I can control from the helm.

Anyone have more ideas, I am still planning but will post pics once work commences


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 6, 2007)

Z-man has a bow mount foot control Minn Kota Power Drive he's wanting to sell, somewhere in the 30+ lb range.


----------



## Zman (Jun 6, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Z-man has a bow mount foot control Minn Kota Power Drive he's wanting to sell, somewhere in the 30+ lb range.



This is the truth.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2007)

I am interested, but might need a little more power then that - it is a heavy 16 ft boat and I plan on using it in the River


----------



## Zman (Jun 7, 2007)

esquired said:


> I am interested, but might need a little more power then that - it is a heavy 16 ft boat and I plan on using it in the River



Yeah you'll probably need more power.


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 7, 2007)

It comes with a free bag of Coffee worms, how much more power you need?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey - if there is a free bag of any PC Baits stuff I will take two motors. Then the _big, lunker, huge, giant supremo, astronomic, astronomical, galactic, colossal, prodigious, stupendous, elephantine, gargantuan, jumbo, humongous, thumping, whopping, walloping, massive, monolithic, monumental_ size Bass can just pull me around the lake.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 7, 2007)

feel his forehead... I think he has a fever


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope, this is normal for Dave #-o


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> feel his forehead... I think he has a fever




I was going to say no more coffee for him!


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 7, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> JustFishN said:
> 
> 
> > feel his forehead... I think he has a fever
> ...



Maybe he needs decaf :lol:


----------



## redbug (Jun 23, 2007)

Man I wish I had found this ite before my vacation...

I have a 3hp trolling motor sitting in my cabin gathering dust.. I could have hooked you up..


----------

